# How long can a deer hang 50-60 degrees



## Deskjockey1

That would be referred to as 'click bait'...a different "baiting thread" all together!


----------



## polish.polka.prince

i love this topic, partly cuz i love venison and i was a chef for 8 years, while in college- of prime rib, steaks, and seafoods....

look up Chef Milos info, he instructs from field to plate.

if warm try to hang and get into a cool dry shaded place, like a garage, want some ventilation.

before season: heat cooking oil till steaming hot, shut off heat, add crushed red pepper, stir, let cool, and put in jar with tight lid- try not to breathe in the smoke, something to do with the scoville heat unit SHU i think...

once meat is dry, apply to all exposed meat surfaces of hanging deer with a rag, include eyes, nose, mouth ears, bung etc...

this really works to keep the flies off, thus no egg laying and no maggots


----------



## timmymullins71

swmfdotcom said:


> Number one reason on how they come up with the word "IDIOT",thats the worst thing you can do for a deer,or any field dressed animal for that matter.If you leave out unbrinned meat for 2 days,in that weather, thats garbage if you ask me.I cut up hundreds out of a 1000 or so deer every year,and when people bring dried up ass deer in they dont realize how much meat they waste.I have seen deer that had hung for 7-10 days,its just disgusting as can be,I will not not let it touch my table let alone my saw.If your deer starts smelling at all,we will not even skin it,tell ya put it back in your truck and get the heck on down the road .I hope your not feeding it to your kids like that.


Damn you're a pretty rude guy aunt ya,. And you work with the public huh?


----------



## Rando Wilson

Ive done it, but really dont think throwing a bag of ice in the cavity does any good. Assuming the deer is hung by its hindquarters, the only thing you are cooling down are the ribs


----------



## deagansdad1

Rando Wilson said:


> Ive done it, but really dont think throwing a bag of ice in the cavity does any good. Assuming the deer is hung by its hindquarters, the only thing you are cooling down are the ribs


Not true. 3 bags of ice, wrap with moving blanket and wrap w plastic. Outside of Hinds will be cool to the touch in the morn and still have half the ice at 70° in the morn. Done it plenty of times









Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


----------



## textox

timmymullins71 said:


> Damn you're a pretty rude guy aunt ya,. And you work with the public huh?


You may want to note this is a 15 year old thread,good possibility you won't get a reply............


----------

